# Mitzi 17



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a 17 that was a porpoise machine. No mater what I did or how it was loaded I had to use the trim tabs. mine had a 50 Yamaha.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

No problems with mine with a 2 stroke 70... I have the removable tanks (2 6 gallons) in the front. I only have to use my trim tabs with 3 people across the bench if I want to get in plane in a hurry, otherwise I can trim motor some and have tabs up with no movement of the bow.


----------



## mitziskiff821 (Jan 21, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> No problems with mine with a 2 stroke 70... I have the removable tanks (2 6 gallons) in the front. I only have to use my trim tabs with 3 people across the bench if I want to get in plane in a hurry, otherwise I can trim motor some and have tabs up with no movement of the bow.


What pitch prop are you running?


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

mitziskiff821 said:


> What pitch prop are you running?


It is the original one in my 2006 yam 2 stroke 70 as I have not "upgraded" it. I will have to check as I don't know right off the top of my head.


----------

